# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Μερικά results Από πολύ πρόχειρο scan

## craven

Σήμερα που ανέβηκα να φτιάξω την κεραία (πιό ψηλά σε νέο ιστό) κάνοντας και μια μικροδοκιμή με jstiva (που δεν ευδοκίμησε)
είπα μιας και το γύρισα για λίγο σε κάθετη πόλωση είπα να κάνω πρόχειρο scan γυρνώντας την γύρω γύρω (ξέχασα να κάνω σε οριζόντια που το γύρισα τώρα  :: )

well είδα 2-3 καινούρια πραγματάκια αλλά δεν πρόλαβα στα περισσότερα να πάρω essid μιας και έκανα το scan με kismet από laptop και φυσικά.. τελείωσε η μπαταρία  ::  

Απ το Log του Kismet εκτός από όλα τα παλιά (pavlidisd, nasos, πρ. Ηλίας, stelios κτλ.) και φυσικά τα άσχετα εκτός awmn... είδα και τα :

Network 2: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "02:00:3F :: 5:EC:F3"
Network 4: "<no ssid>" BSSID: "00:05:5D:98:52:6C"
Network 6: "AWMN AP2892" BSSID: "00:80:C8:AC:B5:9A"

Στο network 2 το κισμετ θυμάμαι μου βρήκε ip της μορφής 10.15.x.x
Στο network 4 το κισμετ θυμάμαι μου βρήκε ip της μορφής 10.2.x.x
Οπότε υποθέτω ότι είναι awmn κόμβοι...

Το network 6 είναι προφανός ο κόμβος για τον οποίο μίλαγε ο Jstiva που πιάνουμε όλοι απο παντού (όμνι αν θυμάμαι καλά σε max ισχύ..)

μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιοί είναι πίσω από τα network 2 και 4?  :: 

ps. τώρα η κεραία ξαναγύρισε σε οριζόντια πόλωση στην οποία θα γίνει νέο scan... προφανώς τώρα δεν θα "φαίνομαι" στους παραπάνω  ::

----------

